# Value of used extractor?



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I have the possibility to upgrade my extractor. I currently use a 9-frame radial hand crank and its become a real chore to process all my supers. I know of a 18 frame motorized Brushy Mtn available with 3 years of service and in good condition. What's a reasonable price for this extractor? The list price from Brushy is $895. 
Thanks.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

If I needed one, my top price would be 80-90% of list plus the cost of freight for a new one.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

It's used equipment! I wouldn't buy it sight unseen because many beeks are not mechanical geniuses and could screw up an anvil. If in good shape offer $500. Couple months ago my son bought a 20 frame Dadant in excellent condition for $500.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I bought an unused second hand Kelly extractor a few years ago for 150.00. List is 699.00

I think 50% of list on a good used extractor is fair, but wouldn't pay any more than that.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

A guy was trying to sell me a filthy, Dadant 20-frame that had honey left in it for almost 20 years. Couldn't run it or anything - possibly has pin-holes from the honey's acidic nature and the bearings were probably shot. He only wanted 95% of brand new 2009 price yet it was around 30 years old! I paid $600 for a 32-frame Hubbard two years back that had been overhauled and ran like a top and gave him what I thought was a 'reasonable' offer. He's going to be stuck with it for a long time. I agree that 50% is a decent place to start and maybe end, unless it's virtually same as new.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Our used extractor cost two quarts of Honey.
An old but in good condition A. I. Root hand crank. It is small but so were we in the beginning. Now were looking to upgrade soon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I bought a good Dadant 20 under power for $400.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I purchased a uesd 20 frame dadant power for 500.but it came with two supers with frames and foundation a smoker two suites with gloves hive tool feeder frame grips uncaping knife and tank. I hope that I have a good honey flow this year to help pay for it


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

There you have it! Used equipment is worth whatever it's worth... to the buyer or the seller. Sorry, no hard, fast rules; no Kelley Blue Book to help set a base. Buying: start low and you can always increase with your offer. Selling: start high and negotiate down if necessary. On the Dadant extractor I mentioned earlier, my sight unseen telephone offer was a whole lot more than my offer after I saw it's condition. The seller inherited the equipment and got on Dadant's website. He decided since they want about $1,500 for theirs, that's what he wanted for his.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks to all who responded. I haven't looked at it in person yet, but I know someone who has and they claim its in great shape. I believe that 50% of retail is a good place to start. We'll see.... 

Again, thanks for the input.


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

Have you thought of converting to electric? The extractor I use is a 4-frame maxant reversible extractor (originally a hand-crank), with Maxant parts used to convert to an electric. 

Mine looked like the one shown here (http://www.countryfields.ca/secondhand-extractors.html) at the top... except the previous owner acquired the components to convert to an electric motor with adjustable clutch (bearings + spring). Not sure if it came direct from Maxant, or if he scrounged from another extractor. 

So now I have the motor + clutch that shown here (http://greenroadfarm.com/beekeeping/?page_id=205. AND... it's still reversable. A switch was wired in to the motor to allow it to spin either direction. So you spin at slow speeds in first direction, then stop, pivot the baskets around, run the motor the other direction at a higher speed, then reverse again and finish off the first side. 

Works really well, and results in some very dry comb.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, I initially considered converting my manual to an electric. However, just buying the parts from brushy is pretty expensive ($430). I'd like to try to put something together myself, but I've just got too many things on my plate and I really need something reliable and low maintenance. If I can buy this 18 frame for about $500 and sell my nice 9-frame radial for around $250, then for about $250 I get more capacity and motorized.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

My thoughts are that any imported extractor such as the Brushy extractor/Mann Lake wont maintain a high resale value vs. american made.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree completely. I just wish I could afford your Model 1400PL, but its outside my budget right now.




MAXANT said:


> My thoughts are that any imported extractor such as the Brushy extractor/Mann Lake wont maintain a high resale value vs. american made.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Maxant, You have all the scope on extractors, so, where are all the extractors made? More to the point, what extracotrs are made in USA? (besides yours, of course!)

Thanks!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

WE make our extractors in our factory in Ayer, Massachusetts.
Without getting into detail as to who has what made where, I can only tell you that "others" are made in Italy, and China.
I dont think it would be fair for me to tell you where everyone makes their extractor. I would call the company direct and ask them.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Where is kelley's made? They are a real high quality extractor. I have been very happy with mine. No plastic on the thing.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

bluegrass said:


> Where is kelley's made? They are a real high quality extractor. I have been very happy with mine. No plastic on the thing.


Kelley's are made in Kentucky, America. They may offer some other brands of equipment, but they have their own metal working shop on premises. Most of our equipment is from them due to quality & price. Their new management seems to be really out to make their service and products better. I see they also offer items from other manufacturers now to be a one-stop shop.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

MAXANT said:


> WE make our extractors in our factory in Ayer, Massachusetts.
> Without getting into detail as to who has what made where, I can only tell you that "others" are made in Italy, and China.
> I dont think it would be fair for me to tell you where everyone makes their extractor. I would call the company direct and ask them.


Could you tell if the manufacturer is now out of business? I recently acquired a Hubbard Model 2401 in nice shape. Looking for info on it. Perhaps Maxant was the actual manufacturer? -James


----------

